# Tubulars for everyday training?



## mnmasotto (Jul 8, 2010)

Other than cost are there any diasadvantages to using tubular for training. What are the benfits of clinchers?
Thanks Mark


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

getting flats with tubulars = death. unless you like carrying $60 spares vs $6 tube spares


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

it's not that bad

the best flat protection is simply to look at the road ahead and avoid risks. 

When riding on a group this could be less the case because you have to hold your line more and then be less able to avoid glass on the road. Maybe for that you would be better on clinchers.

but for solo training, no problems at all, I had 4 flats in 10 years and the 4 where when it was raining so you can't see clearly the road.

I carry an old folded tubular on a bottle cage and a small repair kit on a jersey pocket.... no problems yet and I have been riding the whole season many times per week. 

I take the clinchers when raining or for group rides ( more than 4 people )


----------



## luca.grigo (Apr 29, 2010)

I use tubular for everyday training. In 3 years i've got 2 flat, repaired with vittoria pit stop


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

skyliner1004 said:


> getting flats with tubulars = death. unless you like carrying $60 spares vs $6 tube spares


Sounds like someone who has never used tubulars. 

The fact is that a tire change with a tubular is easier and faster than a tube change. Especially is you are using tubular tape which retains it's tackiness and means that you don't have to glue your spare. Also, the higher thread counts on tubulars and the lack of sidewalls make them less prone to puntures and pinch flats are virtually nonexistant.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

ewitz said:


> Sounds like someone who has never used tubulars.
> 
> The fact is that a tire change with a tubular is easier and faster than a tube change. Especially is you are using tubular tape which retains it's tackiness and means that you don't have to glue your spare. Also, the higher thread counts on tubulars and the lack of sidewalls make them less prone to puntures and pinch flats are virtually nonexistant.


Come on now. If you find changing them easier and faster than clinchers I guess I can't argue but if you think that's anything but a small minority opinion you'd be wrong.
Tubular tires do not necessarily have a higher thread count than clinchers and I've never known those real high thread count tires to be the ones that are puncture resistant either but whatever. The do eliminate pinch flats though.

But anyway op, a better question might have been "what are the disadvantages of clinchers"?
And for most people who use high quality clinchers there aren't any that they feel matter. 

I don't want this to sound condescending but if you have to ask you should probably be using clinchers. Tubulars ride great (as do many clinchers) and allow a lighter rim weight but don't offer any benefits that matter or are worth the effort for the majority of riders. In my opinion off course. Most are more than happy with the ride and ease of a quality clincher.

Do some reasearch, maybe talk to a shop you trust. A lot of responses on the web will just be people defending their choice but that doesn't mean it'll make sense to you.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

They both have their pros and cons. OP - educate yourself around those pros and cons and make an informed decision. 

In my mind, tubulars are more of a commitment. You have to glue (I'm not counting Tufo tape) the rim and tire in several thin layers, you have to carry a full spare and/or sealant injector. They are much more detail oriented. If you want to spend more upfront time with your bike getting it ready to ride, tubulars can be fantastic.

Clinchers are a bit more of a cut and paste solution. Slap a tire on the rim, put a tube in it, inflate, ride away. Much less upfront prep work and detail. 

As for high-end clinchers equalling tubulars, it depends. Clinchers have come a long way. Especially those they refer to as "open tubulars". But let's not kid ourselves that a clincher set-up with high-end tires and latex tubes isn't almost the same price as a similarly spec'ed tubular tire. It is. I think the sticking point for most people is there are far less models to choose from on the opposite end of the spectrum when comparing both options. There are probably only a handful of "training" tubs and a wide array of similar clincher options.

Tubs can be great. Clinchers can be great. Tubs can be a horrible choice, as can clinchers.

I raced most of my crits this year on tubs, but started the season on high quality clinchers. I can't say there was a huge difference. Next year, I'll probably stick to clinchers. For cross, totally different situation. Tubs are far superior for the low pressure possibility.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

mnmasotto said:


> Other than cost are there any diasadvantages to using tubular for training. What are the benfits of clinchers?
> Thanks Mark


OP, I think I have at least as much experience with both types of tires as anyone as the first 24 years of my cycling life was on tubulars and the last 24 was on clinchers.

You asked for the benefits of clinchers. For me it's down to this - they just less messing around. Tubulars are more of a lifestyle, a hobby, a commitment. They're like auto-winding watches compared to battery-quartz watches; split bamboo fishing rods versus graphite ones; grind your own coffee beans versus instant. Maybe if I was at the cutting edge of racing I'd have a set of tubular race wheels (plus a couple of sets of clincher training wheels) but I'm not (and never was) so it's clinchers for me.

No-one raced and trained on clinchers years ago ('60s, '70's) as there were no good, narrow and light ones. Now there is and there are lots.

That being said, IMO, I use what I consider the "best" clinchers available - 25mm Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX at 210g (plus 75 gram tubes). They feel and ride incredible.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm always amazed some people can see a 2*1mm piece of flint while riding 30km/h. If only I had those kind of skills. 



Salsa_Lover said:


> it's not that bad
> 
> the best flat protection is simply to look at the road ahead and avoid risks.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd much rather flat descending at 45mph on tubulars - less likely to go off the rim and can brake on a flat tubular. A reason why they are still around...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I also started back in the day when tubies were the only choice. 

Today, I ride clinchers.

I'll occasionally borrow a pair of high zoot carbon tubies for big races... loooove the feel and the speed - there is definitely a difference. But for me, for everyday riding and racing, clinchers are good enough and more practical.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Because life is short so why not. There is no better feeling than riding tubulars 80psi front and 90 psi rear. Don't think I can ever do that with clinchers, which I run 110f/115r.

I do only ride the tubulars on solo rides and roads I know are usually clear of debris or potholes. Group rides and roads I never been on are for clinchers, but not for flat reasons. I can afford to replace my clinchers if I crash or run over a pothole, plus they got thousands and thousands of miles on them. Happy riding.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tjjm36m3 said:


> tubulars 80psi front and 90 psi rear. Don't think I can ever do that with clinchers, which I run 110f/115r.


I do. All the time. 170lbs body weight. Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX 25mm. I put 'em up to 90f/100r once and they seemed a bit harsh, relatively speaking. No negatives.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

tjjm36m3 said:


> *Because life is short* so why not. There is no better feeling than riding tubulars 80psi front and 90 psi rear. Don't think I can ever do that with clinchers, which I run 110f/115r.
> 
> I do only ride the tubulars on solo rides and roads I know are usually clear of debris or potholes. Group rides and roads I never been on are for clinchers, but not for flat reasons. I can afford to replace my clinchers if I crash or run over a pothole, plus they got thousands and thousands of miles on them. Happy riding.



Ironicaly that's the argument for not using tubulars as well. Life's too short to spend time fiddling with tires and worrying about when and where you can use them.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hank Stamper said:


> Ironicaly that's the argument for not using tubulars as well. Life's too short to spend time fiddling with tires and worrying about when and where you can use them.


Good one... but I don't lose any sleep worrying when and where I can ride them.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

tjjm36m3 said:


> Good one... but I don't lose any sleep worrying when and where I can ride them.


but accordingly to your previous post it is a constant consideration.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

den bakker said:


> but accordingly to your previous post it is a constant consideration.


Geez people, c'mon. Yes, it always a consideration or choice of which wheelset to use anytime you have more than one set of wheels. Good roads and riding solo = tubulars, bad roads and group rides = clinchers. Easy as that for me for my own reasons, no "worrying" or losing sleep over. And btw, "Life is short" is a cliche expression, didn't realize some of you take it so literally.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tjjm36m3 said:


> "Life is short" is a cliche expression, didn't realize some of you take it so literally.


You might too if you were my age.


----------

